
Sergei Krikalev - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sergei_Krikalev
======
hindsightbias
Sergei is a machine. At JSC, played volleyball with him on weekends. He ran
there. I’d leave after a couple of hours, shower, meet someone for lunch.
Sergei would run by. We’d go to a movie, Sergei would run by as we left. Then
a dinner date, pulling out from the lot, he would run by. Once almost hit him
as he cut across a lot and he smiled and waved. Date asked who that was and
was “yeah, sure, a Cosmonaut.” Then a couple hours at the bar, walking home,
Sergei would run by again.

And this is all summer in Webster, TX. 95 degrees and 95% humidity.

He was just a ubiquitous mobile fixture of the area and supernice guy.

